# HPA 02M 6spd short shifters back in stock!



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

Limited quantities..........
The HPA Short Throw Shifter is manufactured from an all new dedicated casting which is CNC machined to precise tolerances.
With Designs for both the Mk4 and Mk5 platform, these versatile pieces of hardware can be set up on one of two different positions to suit your preference: a sporty 20% reduction in throw or a more aggressive 35% / 40%.
The perfectly balanced shifter counter weight gives each shift a precise and positive engagement and greatly improves the feeling over the sloppy stock shifter.
The bright zinc plated finish ensures that the stock appearance of your engine compartment is maintained while protecting the casting from corrosion.
Includes threaded pin / ball connection for connecting the shifter linkage, and easy to follow installation instructions. 
*Applications:*
Mk4 Golf 6-speed
Mk4 Jetta 6-speed
Mk4 Golf / Jetta / R32 4-motion
Mk5 Golf
Mk5 Jetta
Mk5 R32
New Beetle 6-speed
Audi TT Quattro 5-speed and 6-speed
Audi A3 6-speed
Audi S3 Quattro
Click here to place your order!


----------

